# How to free up storage space on your Mac?



## Xilme (Oct 26, 2017)

Hi guys!
Do you use any tools to free up storage some space on your Mac? If yes is it safe?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2017)

Rule #7: FreeBSD Forums Rules

Thread closed and moved to off-topic.


----------



## Minbari (Oct 26, 2017)

Xilme said:


> Hi guys!
> Do you use any tools to free up storage some space on your Mac? If yes is it safe?



I dont want to be mean but do you realize that this is a support forum for FreeBSD not macOS? Go ask them on their forum, after all you paid for their product.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2017)

Oops, put the checkmark in the wrong place. Now it's really closed.


----------

